# PWC: Project White Craze



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 10, 2016)

It's time to do another build log named *PWC: Project White Craze*. Last year I finished the Project Silicon Talisman and this project will be inheriting a lot of bits and pieces from that. It is more of a refresh than a scratch build. 

The key difference, hardware wise, will be upgrade to the x99 platform. I am keeping my gpu's as they are still doing an excellent job for me.

Ofcourse I will be using the hard line tubing and a shift from 'Red-White' to 'White' only theme. 

Here is the list of all the components:

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-5820K 
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance 2666MHz DDR4 (4x8gb)
Motherboard: ASUS X99-A II 
GPUs: 2x Sli Nvidia Galax/KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Hall of Fame (HOF)
PSU: SuperFlower Leadex GOLD 1300W Fully Modular "80 Plus Gold" Power Supply
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Full Tower Case
Cabling: White sleeved cables.
Storage: A combination of SSD's and HDD's


Watercooling loop:

Coolant: Mayhems Pastel Ice White 
CPU Cooler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO 
GPU Blocks by Diamond Cooling - White Acetal
Reservoir: Phobya 150 Balancer
14/10mm Acrylic Tubing
Barrows Black compression fittings
EK angle fittings
420mm Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 420 
360mm Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX 360 
240mm Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2
Pump 1: Swiftech MCP35X Industrial Pump 12 Volts
Pump 2: Swiftech MCP655-B Water Pump 12 Volts with EK-XTOP D5 Pump Top
2x XSPC Temperature Sensors


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 10, 2016)

Reserved


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 10, 2016)

SLI Bridge and GPU's with Diamond Cooling blocks. All coming from my previous build


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 10, 2016)

Motherboard and Memory kit arrived. I really cannot wait to put this thing together and test.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 10, 2016)

Here is a glimpse of the motherboard. It looks stunning really.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 10, 2016)

Those heatsinks look silver-ish to me, so I don't see how you can call this a white craze project, or are you planning to paint them to match the I/O Shroud ?  The white ram sticks look cool though and will help with the theme somewhat...

I realize you are most likely talking about the case and other components, but just sayin


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 10, 2016)

bonehead123 said:


> Those heatsinks look silver-ish to me, so I don't see how you can call this a white craze project, or are you planning to paint them to match the I/O Shroud ?  The white ram sticks look cool though and will help with the theme somewhat...
> 
> I realize you are most likely talking about the case and other components, but just sayin



Yes there is a hint of silver and I am not painting them white. The build will be predominantly white and hopefully name will do the justice by the time build is finished.  But I can tell you that there will be some black and silver including the fittings to add some contrast to the build. Case Chasis itself is black and I will only paint the selected panels to give a unique look.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Cable sleeving done. My first time doing sleeving so quite pleased with the result. Now my fingers can rest for a while. Still cables need to be trained to look neat. Will do when connecting them to the components


----------



## BirdyNV (Aug 12, 2016)

This is like hardware porn.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 12, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> This is like hardware porn.


more to come


----------



## BirdyNV (Aug 12, 2016)

faheemrazzaq said:


> more to come


Please haha benchmarks as well?


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 12, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Please haha benchmarks as well?


Definitely. That's the ultimate goal. ​


----------



## BirdyNV (Aug 12, 2016)

faheemrazzaq said:


> Definitely. That's the ultimate goal. ​


Sweet, very interested, will do benchmarks of my own build once I have it all together. Might take me a month and a half to get all my parts. (hopefully not)


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 12, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Sweet, very interested, will do benchmarks of my own build once I have it all together. Might take me a month and a half to get all my parts. (hopefully not)



best of luck with your build buddy. are you doing a project log for that yet?


----------



## BirdyNV (Aug 12, 2016)

faheemrazzaq said:


> best of luck with your build buddy. are you doing a project log for that yet?


Most likely


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 12, 2016)

Memory and CPU installed on the board.


----------



## Vego (Aug 16, 2016)

cant see picks


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Aug 16, 2016)

Vego said:


> cant see picks



Not sure why. They are loading fine for me both on PC and phone.


----------



## Vego (Aug 16, 2016)

now its fine...


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 22, 2016)

The PSU and bottom radiator cover is ready. I dedicate this build to my lovely children and you can see their names on it. 

The two rectangular cuts in front are for the temperature display. There is an opening for the gpu cables on the top. It is made out of the 5mm thick clear acrylic sheet; which was bent, cut, painted and etched for lighting up the text and the design. 

I will be using RGB strip under this and control it by Asus Motherboard RGB header.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 25, 2016)

The loop is ready and filled. But rest of the rig is no where close to the finish line.

- Top and front covers are off. Both of them will be painted white. Also I need to cut out front cover to make enough space for 360mm radiator, which is mounted towards the outside.

- Making out an extension on the front cover as the original cover is not big enough to hide the thick 360mm rad.

- The PSU and bottom rad shroud is ready. Pics in previous post.

- White mesh to cover inside of top and front rads.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 25, 2016)

Front and top covers painted


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Sep 26, 2016)

The front radiator cover is ready. This will be installed with the dust filters.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (Oct 8, 2016)

I have spent some time preparing this 'Edge Lit' Galax Hall of Fame logo. This will go in front of the pump and will be one of the center piece of this build. It is hand graved on a clear acrylic sheet and back of it is painted black to add some contrast. Used white led's at the bottom to light it up.


----------



## faheemrazzaq (May 31, 2017)

Finished Build Photos:


----------

